
The 20 Minutes That Broke the U.S. Oil Market - haltingproblem
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-04-25/the-20-minutes-that-broke-the-u-s-oil-market
======
haltingproblem
Paywall free - [http://archive.md/XBP6v](http://archive.md/XBP6v)

